# SIMATIC S7-300 6ES7307-1EA00-0AA0 Power Supply



## guvi (8 September 2009)

Biete wegen Lagerauflösung diverse S7 Artikel zum Verkauf. ZB:

1x SIMATIC S7-300 6ES7307-1EA00-0AA0 Power Supply.
Das Netzteil ist Neu und originalverpackt sowie versiegelt.
Sende auch gerne eine Liste mit anderen Artikeln sowie Fotos

z.b.:
--------------------------------------------------------
2 Pkg: 6ES7 132-4BD32-0AA0 Digital Output - 5 Stk pro PKg (Neu - ungeöffnet - verschweisst)
1 Pkg: 6ES7 331-1KF01-0AB0 Analog Input Modul (Neu - ungeöffnet - verschweisst)


...und nein, keine dieser Teile sind von irendeinem LKW gefallen


----------



## snemeis (18 September 2009)

Dann fehlt ja nur noch der Preis?!


----------



## guvi (18 September 2009)

das war mit absicht gedacht denn ich warte auf ein faires preisangebot,....mfg


----------



## kempka (19 Juni 2019)

guvi schrieb:


> Biete wegen Lagerauflösung diverse S7 Artikel zum Verkauf. ZB:
> 
> 1x SIMATIC S7-300 6ES7307-1EA00-0AA0 Power Supply.
> Das Netzteil ist Neu und originalverpackt sowie versiegelt.
> ...



ich suche 1 Netzteil für S7 1200 und Anbaugruppen  Friedemann Kempka fd.kempka@web.de


----------



## kempka (19 Juni 2019)

für  eine S7 1200 suche ich ein Netzteil und einige Anbaugruppen. Was kosten diese Artikel? Kann man diese auch abhlolen, wenn ja wo? 
Friedeman Kempka  fd.kempka@web.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Juni 2019)

> suche ich ein Netzteil und einige Anbaugruppen





> Was kosten diese Artikel?


Auf die Antworten bin ich ja gespannt

Schon mal beim regulären Großhandel recherchiert? Schon mal auf das Datum des Beitrages geschaut?


----------



## Heinileini (19 Juni 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Auf die Antworten bin ich ja gespannt
> Schon mal beim regulären Großhandel recherchiert? Schon mal auf das Datum des Beitrages geschaut?


Durch PreisAngaben in DM oder ÖSchi wäre es bestimmt auch anderen aufgefallen, Michael


----------

